# Tobacco Truth reports that smoking is on the decline



## Alex (3/8/15)

*Wednesday, July 22, 2015*
* E-Cigarettes “Currently Used” by 4.2% of Men and 3.4% of Women in 2014, as Smoking Declined*

Posted by  Brad Rodu 

Last week I announced first-ever national estimates, generated from new CDC data, of U.S. e-cigarette users in 2014, almost two million of whom are former smokers. Here, I provide more information about current e-cigarette use, especially in the context of current smoking.
The first chart shows the percentages of men and women in the U.S. who smoked in 2013 and 2014, along with e-cigarette use in 2014. Among men, smoking declined from 20.5% to 18.8%, despite the fact that 4.2% were e-cigarette users. Smoking among women also declined, although the drop wasn’t as strong. Overall 3.4% of women currently used e-cigarettes in 2014.
The remaining charts show e-cigarette and smoking rates for men and women ages 18-24, 25-44, 45-64 and 65+ years. Smoking declined among men at all ages, with the largest declines at 18-24 years (-16%), 45-64 years (-11%) and 65+ years (-9%). Among women, declines in smoking were only seen in those 18-24 years (-3%) and 45-64 years (-7%).
E-cigarette use among men was 5.8% at age 18-24 years and was lower in each successive age group. The same pattern occurred among women, with 4.4% of 18-24 year olds vaping.
While prohibitionists insist that e-cigarettes will “re-normalize” smoking and erase decades of progress, CDC data clearly show that smoking continued to decline in 2014 as e-cigarettes surge in popularity*.
*





















Posted by  Brad Rodu  at 1:39 PM 


*My Credentials*
 Brad Rodu 
I am a Professor of Medicine at the University of Louisville, I hold an endowed chair in tobacco harm reduction research, and I am a member of the James Graham Brown Cancer Center at U of L.

For the past 20 years I have been involved in research and policy development regarding tobacco harm reduction (THR). THR advocates acknowledge that there are millions of smokers who are unable or unwilling to quit with conventional cessation methods involving tobacco and nicotine abstinence, and we encourage them to use cigarette substitutes that are far safer.

My research has appeared in a broad range of medical and scientific journals. I have authored commentaries in the general press and I wrote the book, For Smokers Only: How Smokeless Tobacco Can Save Your Life. In 2003 I served as an expert witness at a Congressional hearing on tobacco harm reduction, and I have spoken at numerous international forums, including one held in London at the British Houses of Parliament.

My research is supported by unrestricted grants from tobacco manufacturers to the University of Louisville and by the Kentucky Research Challenge Trust Fund.

 source : http://rodutobaccotruth.blogspot.com/2015/07/e-cigarettes-currently-used-by-42-of.html

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre (3/8/15)

Good news. Research like this will save our bacon.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

